# Americans



## Jeannine (Apr 4, 2012)

*I hope there are a few in here that could answer a question for me

often on People of Walmart these kinds of photos are posted

*






*ive also seen other monkeys, goats, birds, chooks, reptiles, etc

in Australia only service animals are allowed to enter shops and NEVER placed into trolleys however it seems anything goes in Walmart, dont you guys have Health standards that bar animals from food shops? i mean its bad enough putting food into a trolley thats had the dirty shoes of a child leaving gunk on the bottom but i can imagine the kind of diseases left by monkeys, goats, birds, etc? *


----------



## Ambush (Apr 4, 2012)

A lot are fake.. I was in the USA and seen nothing like it all all..


----------



## Jeannine (Apr 4, 2012)

*cant see the point of having a fake image like that but will accept its possible 

however when another customer is looking straight at the animal its pretty much clear they can see it therefore its not a fake

ive seen some with the customers at the checkouts and its obvious others can see the animals, ive seen people with dogs in trolleys too, small ones and it seems at least some of these put down what ive since found out are puppy toilet training squares, bit like what hospitals use to cover a section to keep it waterproof
*


----------



## pretzels (Apr 5, 2012)

i take my rat and bird to the shops all the time....the rat hides away in my boobal area most of the time though.


----------



## SA_Goannas (Apr 5, 2012)

Strange, I can't see any guns there.... they've probably hidden them away for the photo


----------



## Australis (Apr 5, 2012)

You cant walk down the road with a pet python hanging off of you in Australia, yet people do and enter shops with them as well... using people of walmart probably isn't the place to gauge a countries policies/laws etc... lol

*M*onk*e*ys are c*o*ol though, least it *w*asn't a cat, spreading its feline aids.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 5, 2012)

e.eT_To.O said:


> You cant walk down the road with a pet python hanging off of you in Australia, yet people do and enter shops with them as well... using people of walmart probably isn't the place to gauge a countries policies/laws etc... lol
> 
> *M*onk*e*ys are c*o*ol though, least it *w*asn't a cat, spreading its feline aids.



hey if you don't like cats how come you have Constable Cat as your avatar???
haha spotted the meow


----------



## Australis (Apr 5, 2012)

I think cats on the internet are hilarious... just don't want feline aids in my trolley when shopping at walmart.


----------



## Kitah (Apr 6, 2012)

I took one of my cats to bunnings, once.. They didnt mind so long as he didnt touch the floor...


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 6, 2012)

Why did you take your cat to bunnings?


----------



## JackTheHerper (Apr 6, 2012)

My cat is so cool, it bro fisted obama, Umad?


----------



## Jeannine (Apr 6, 2012)

_Monkeys are cool though, least it wasn't a cat, spreading its feline aids_

*you do realise that cats only spread feline aids between themselves and possibly if they give u a nasty bite however i shudder at the diseases animals can spread simply by being IN a trolley you put your food in considering shops dont have to clean those trolleys, yes the food is usually packaged in something however you can still transfer the diseases actually i stand corrected on the feline aids bit, also there is nothing stopping a monkey from biting a human who simply walks past the trolley or a child that gets too close and im pretty sure there would be some nasties they could pass on and with so many photos posted on WOW it clearly indicates animals ARE allowed inside their walmart shops, its times like this im really glad our government has enough sense to ban animals from shops/supermarkets except of course for the service animals

*First discovered in a California cattery in 1986, FIV resembles the human immunodeficiency virus that causes AIDS in that both are retroviruses that target their hosts' immune systems. FIV is feline-specific, and HIV is human-specific-there are no recorded instances of a person contracting feline AIDS from a cat.
Read more: Feline AIDS Transmission to Humans - VetInfo 
​


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 6, 2012)

Australis, you can walk down the road with your pet python on your shoulder in australia. If you are taking it to a vet :lol: I saw a guy at woolies Beerwah with a spotted python around his shoulders, he said he was on his way to the vet with the snake, but had to stop and get it some water on the way :lol:


----------



## Australis (Apr 6, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> and with so many photos posted on WOW it clearly indicates animals ARE allowed inside their walmart shops, its times like this im really glad our government has enough sense to ban animals from shops/supermarkets except of course for the service animals



What is WOW ? 
And if its one of those "people of walmart" type webpages its not indicative of a stores policy hell it really wouldn't be a good resource to determine the frequency of exotic pets like monkeys being taken into walmart. There is a reporting bias for taking a photo of the weirdest people who shop there, its the whole point of those websites.

You seem to assume or even regard it as a fact that walmart has a policy allowed random exotic pets to come shopping with you in their stores, because you saw a couple of photos on a website ? Have you ever been to a walmart ?

I often went to walmart while in America, never once saw any kind of animal with people while shopping, except those you could buy IN the store.

Service Animals for People with Disabilities Policy
Walmartstores.com: Service Animals for People with Disabilities Policy


Maybe i should make a "people of brokenhill" website ^_^


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 6, 2012)

Geez mate, you must be a leprachaun? :shock: hehehehehe ^

I bet you are going to say "no, no.... its really a big park bench!" yea, yea...we believe ya :lol:


----------



## mmafan555 (Apr 6, 2012)

Their are thousands of walmarts all across America...with many in every state...Obviously you can't generalize because I "went to a few walmarts when I was in America"...obviously the type people who shop their vary from state to state....and walmart to walmart


I love it through lol....Yes I've seen plenty of weird/morbidly obese people shop their but the cheapness is unmatched!!!


----------



## Australis (Apr 6, 2012)

mmafan555 said:


> "went to a few walmarts when I was in America"...obviously the type people who shop their vary from state to state....and walmart to walmart



Exactly :lol: i don't think i saw a drop in the ocean of the walmart weirdness.
So lets assume you have been to the most walmarts of anyone in this thread so far... how many monkeys have you seen, and do you think its walmarts policy to allow people to bring weird animals into stores


----------



## Ambush (Apr 6, 2012)

Monkey has a nappy on. So must be ok.
Best Buys i wouldn't take a pet and it hasn't much food. Be scared my pet would die.
Placentia area BTW


----------



## Trench (Apr 6, 2012)

am I the only one that noticed that is says no children on the side of that trolly 

tell em they can't put a kid in it, so they put a monkey in it


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 6, 2012)

Try going to Dubai where they chain monkeys to the roofs of their cars. Thats a fairly common sight on motorways, unfortunately.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Apr 6, 2012)

Trench said:


> am I the only one that noticed that is says no children on the side of that trolly
> 
> tell em they can't put a kid in it, so they put a monkey in it



Well they sent a monkey to the moon!


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 7, 2012)

Maybe it isnt really a monkey? She might just have an ugly little hairy kid? :lol:


----------



## zaphyrr (Apr 11, 2012)

Just for the record, cats definitely CANNOT give FIV to humans! There is at least a vaccine against FIV, which is definitely the first clue.

I would believe the monkey thing is real. I watched a doco a few months back about "monkey kids". It was rather sad... They were all dying early because their monkey mums kept feeding them bad food which was leading to diabetes but they went EVERYWHERE with their owners. They were essentially these ladies kids...


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh my gosh Australis, for some reason I found that insanely ammusing and keep giggling at the thought hahaha


----------



## Australis (Apr 11, 2012)

Feline aids is no laughing matter D:







Look at this photo, i found it on the internet. So its true and proof that cats use trolleys and that you can catch feline aids from cats and walmart lets cats use trolleys.


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 11, 2012)

The "people of Broken Hill" thing is what got me, the photo just made me loose it hahahaha 

Hmmm I think that might be photoshopped...a cat buying cat food?
And kitty litter so as to imply they pee where they're supposed too? 

Must be a scam.


----------



## zaphyrr (Apr 12, 2012)

Australis said:


> Feline aids is no laughing matter D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My apologies. I stand corrected! Lol


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 12, 2012)

I went to every wallmart in america once and only saw 2 monkeys in all of the stores i visited.


----------



## Australis (Apr 12, 2012)

vampstorso said:


> The "people of Broken Hill" thing is what got me, the photo just made me loose it hahahaha



Oh no, im pretty sure it is real... small hick towns are full of this stuff.
This one ive sat on myself!




That isn't me though admittedly i did stop and get a photo on it :lol:



vampstorso said:


> Hmmm I think that might be photoshopped...a cat buying cat food?
> And kitty litter so as to imply they pee where they're supposed too?
> 
> Must be a scam.



Hmm good point. 




Prolly make some human slave carry it D:


----------



## Fishbone (Apr 12, 2012)

Australis said:


> Exactly :lol: i don't think i saw a drop in the ocean of the walmart weirdness.
> So lets assume you have been to the most walmarts of anyone in this thread so far... how many monkeys have you seen, and do you think its walmarts policy to allow people to bring weird animals into stores




So as the next American into the thread, let me start by saying I'm not defending walmart. They have to obey same laws regarding animals and service animals as everyone else, at least in theory. Meaning they aren't allowed except for the service animals. The problem would be that, to say most walmarts in general are unsupervised, &/or just don't care, would be an understatement. And if I'm in a walmart and see something that stupid, I just think, "It's walmart."

I have never seen a monkey, I have seen a sugar glider, and a macaw, which is even worse. I have also seen naked children, and partially naked adults (they're never the adults you would want to see naked though lol). Most of the worst of it is between 12am & 5am. And over my life I have been in allot of walmarts in different states, and obviously the people change from area to area, but almost all of them have weirdos. Everyone in walmart is not a freak, but you can generally bet if there are freaks, they definitely shop at walmart...


----------



## channi (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm not sure about America but have seen a fair few animals in shops here. I myself have taken a cat to the shopping centre (in a cat carrier on the way home from a vet) because there was no way in hell i was leaving my cat in the car in summer and i had to pick up a few things.
As for FIV spreading to humans, viruses mutate. Just because FIV or any other virus hasn't spread to humans is no reason to assume it is incapable of doing so. A couple of examples of animal diseases that didn't spread to humans, until they did HIV, ebola, bird flu, swine flu.
I think the main problem with animals in shopping centres is salmonella (sp.) so people who take your bird shopping if your bird poops and some kid steps in it and mum unknowing pops junior in the trolley then an apple rolls into said poop and junior eats apple on the way home, you may have unwittingling caused some little kid massive dramas (disclaimer- yes apple should have been washed, yes junior could have stepped in wild bird poop, it was an example , silly, i really don't care where your parrot poops).


----------



## Australis (Apr 12, 2012)

Spotted in 7/11 ... looks like 7/11 has a policy allowing cats! 













Fishbone said:


> they're never the adults you would want to see naked though lol



Yeah... life sucks like that.


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 12, 2012)

Fishbone said:


> I have never seen a monkey, I have seen a sugar glider, and a macaw, which is even worse.



Out of curiosity, why are these things worse?
I'd take a parrot and one of our native animals over a monkey/ape/chimp capable of intense damage and just in generally being outright revolting creatures in my mind any day lol


Yes I'll never understand why parents think it's okay to have kids naked...it's just....bad. I don't know how else to describe it lol


----------

